# New Reelwings decoys...



## honker (Feb 13, 2005)

those are pretty cool


----------



## true outdoorsman (Feb 16, 2006)

Save your money. We broke two in two days plus they wont stay in the air. Cheaply made. Read the Nebraska Game and Parks Hunting Forum and you will see that about twenty others had my same experience this week.


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

The guy had an idea...he's trying to make some money on the idea.....it's new....give them a break! There are always things to work out with new products.....maybe instead of bashing these new decoys on a public Forum in the state the guy is from you might offer some suggestions as to how to make the decoy better.

You must have thought the decoys woould work or you wouldn't have bought them.....I think they look good and I'll try them.


----------



## true outdoorsman (Feb 16, 2006)

I agree and appoligize. It is a great idea and they look fantastic in the air. I am no inventor but i would think a better material than styrafoam could be used and we had problems with the support bar breaking in winds over about 20. But when they are flying they do look good.


----------



## C BROWNDUCK (Oct 11, 2003)

i looked at the video clip, wasnt able to tell how they stay in the air, is it a very thin rod or some type of string or wire? also, are they actually spinning? thanks


----------



## true outdoorsman (Feb 16, 2006)

They use fishing string staked to the ground and they spin hooked to the line with a swivel to the end of both wings


----------



## Ty (Mar 11, 2004)

Field Hunter said:


> The guy had an idea...he's trying to make some money on the idea.....it's new....give them a break! There are always things to work out with new products.....maybe instead of bashing these new decoys on a public Forum in the state the guy is from you might offer some suggestions as to how to make the decoy better.
> 
> You must have thought the decoys woould work or you wouldn't have bought them.....I think they look good and I'll try them.


Well the truth be told is that they suck. Plain and simple. Even if they didnt break I still wouldnt use them. They look like spinning saw blades in the air.

Best thing I ever seen to scare birds away.

5 years ago they would have been the bomb shizzle.

Todays birds want REALISM not a bunch of plastic bags and a spinning saw blade. :roll:

Now ducks on the other hand dive bomb that thing. I even said take em and was acting like I was shooting some pintails and they still didnt care. They want that spinner. Just like a mojo.


----------



## ryan1 (Feb 21, 2006)

This weekend we used two of them and I would say that they do bring birds to the spread from far away and with less hesitation. The bad thing about them is that they do not stay up and would fall to the ground every 10- 15 min. We evin had a good 15-20mph wind. For how much they cost I would say they are not worth it and would rather spend my money on better decoys.


----------



## Rebel85 (Mar 21, 2005)

i wouldn't be hesitant on trying these decoys. i have seen some videos from the owner and have tried them out myself, and they do work. you can't fly them in high winds, because of a weight issue, but they are workin on fixing that problem. they do look like a saw blade when stationary, however, if people are having problems with them breaking, they should be spinning and i doubt anyone can count the teeth on them when they're spinning. i don't know if anyone is breaking these when they are trying to get them to fly but they're not kites, you are NOT supposed to run with them to get them to fly. instead if u keep tension on the line and spin them with your hand at about shoulder height they take off. also you need to change the length of the line to meet the wind conditions. if there are higher winds shorten the length, lighter winds make them longer. new products always have their problems, give it a little time, i have a feeling these will be bigger than what you think.


----------



## nowski10 (Jan 27, 2006)

THEY SUCK A$$. Bottom line


----------



## goosehunter21 (May 18, 2004)

:withstupid: :beer:


----------



## Hunter_58346 (May 22, 2003)

They aren't new and it is not a new idea,,,,we used them 25 years ago, they were just made of different material but the same shape and M/O


----------



## bluebill25 (Mar 29, 2006)

used them this weekend in south d and i thought they flew great but the geese would stay just out of range with them in the air. we took them down and the irds finish a little better. tough decoying days though not a cloudin the sky for 3 days


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

The decoy spread next to us on Saturday had 5 of them and never pulled the trigger. Birds wanted nothing to do with them, and we noticed they were falling down a lot.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

I Just past the owner of REAL WINGS on 194 and he had about 100 or so snows and blues on the top of his Escalade pulling the real wings trailer. They must worK?? I just thought it was odd to put geese on top of your Escalade. Get a truck.


----------



## 95huskers (Oct 11, 2006)

Hunted with 7 reelwings this weekend and had much better luck when they were in the air then when they weren't. I'd recommend them for sure.


----------



## dosch (May 20, 2003)

> I Just past the owner of REAL WINGS on 194 and he had about 100 or so snows and blues on the top of his Escalade pulling the real wings trailer. They must worK?? I just thought it was odd to put geese on top of your Escalade. Get a truck.


I Just seen him in Fargo..why would you put the geese on top of your rig when your pulling an enclosed trailer??


----------



## jd mn/nd (Apr 8, 2004)

It is called " Hard Core Advertising" seeing is believing!!!! If you see just the trailer you think to your self yah I bet he didn't do anything better than us. However now you see the trailer and the birds you go to yourself man that guy really put the smack down on the birds. See the difference in trying to sell a product, he now made a believer out of lots of people that his decoy works.


----------



## dosch (May 20, 2003)

Yea I know why he did it. Just looks like something a young kid would do trying to show off his kill for the day.


----------



## jd mn/nd (Apr 8, 2004)

No I think he was just doing some very expensive advertising!! Gas at $2.70/ gal, pulling a trailer going into the wind, driving a $50,000 gas guzeling SUV with less arodynamics than a brick wall. However he did get your attention!!!

Later JD


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

the videos for those things at the scheels are pretty sweet i must admit and cabelas.....now would i ever use them for canadas or ducks....MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM NO!!!!!!!1


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Yes good advertising, however I thought it was rather odd. How many of us drive around a whole day with deer or birds on our trucks? His Rig is sitting at Generic Rent acar right now. It has been there since about 12. I wonder how those geese are going to taste after sitting in the sun all day?


----------



## E (Oct 5, 2005)

We tried to use them in our spread this spring as well and I will probably be throwing them away. They look better in the video and we had trouble getting them in the air and even once they were up, they would fall down every few minutes.


----------

